# How many chores (if any) do your teenagers do?



## haggle-b

Just wondered what other people expect of their teenagers with regards to helping out around the house. 

My 13 1/2 year old daughter washes up one night a week after the evening meal and I have now asked her to do it 2 nights to help out. But you would think Id asked her to wash up for the entire street from the reaction I got. She thinks she shouldnt be helping out and does it very begrudgingly, with a look of disdain on her face. She makes out her friends dont have to do things like this although I know some do. ALso, I know other kids get 'paid' to do jobs but I just cant afford to do that, money is so tight at the mo, and I dont think it hurts kids to do a little round the house anyway.

I know at her age I was doing a lot more around the house although Im also aware times have changed. The only other things she has to do is put her washed clothes away and pack her lunchbox in the morning - I make the roll up she just adds anything else she wants eg fruit, crisps etc.

So am I being unreasonable (as she thinks) asking her to wash up twice a week or do your teenagers have to do more?


----------



## 5-a-side

I really dont think that's unreasonable at all.
At 13 I was cooking my own meals, doing my own laundry etc so my view is probably different to lots of others.

We have a mini housework chart and the kids all muck in with their task. Its generally hoovering and dusting and helping to hand washing out etc. 
They are all (even the youngest 4yo) expected to put their ironed washing away, make their beds and keep rooms tidy.

What do they get for it?.....nothing, no extra money or anything but when they're treated they know its because of the effort they have put in whenever asked. 

Ask what she thinks she would rather do instead? Maybe there's a compromise that would work?


----------



## sabby52

I have a 13 year old son and tbh the only thing we ask of him is to keep his bedroom clean and make sure all his dirty clothes go in the wash. I know I should get him to do more !! lol


----------



## Christine1993

When I was last doing chores for my parents (2 years ago when I was 16), I hoovered, filled and emptied the dish washer, cleaned my dad's car and do my bathroom/bedroom. Nothing compared to what I do now haha!


----------



## znljubica

Children in this age want to be adults, but do not know how.
Explain her that "grow up"means tto become responsible for themselves and for others.
Entrust her the part of your obligations, show that you trust her.


----------



## N1kki

i would say washing up,putting their clothes away and keeping the room tidy is a good start,maybe even dusting round the house and hoovering couldnt hurt.I did stuff to earn my pocket money it never hurt me,its teaching them independance so.


----------



## Jo

My daughter is 12 and should

Keep her room tidy
bring down HER dirty washing
Put HER clothes away after Ironing
Wash up and or dry up after school if I haven't got to it in the morning (usually just her breakfast things and a couple of cups)
That is all she is asked to do and TBH it is a huge battle, much rather be out with mates etc....

she started out well with the tidying kitchen after school when I started back at work but that has slipped badly.

She doesn't get spending money from us beacuse she damn well doesn't earn it.

She seems to forget we are paying for her to go on a school Ski trip next year :roll:

Lazy little buggers the lot of them at this age IMO.

I do nag her a couple of times a week to wash up/dry up after tea, it is usually done in cold water and needs to be done again :roll:


----------



## Mumof42009

My 12yo washes up twice a week, hoovers once a week (but I always end up doing it again as she never moves sofa), gets washing in from outside and folds it. 
I think it learns them for when they leave home and have to do it for themselves.


----------



## Jkelmum

Katie 11 washers the pots 3 x a week 
Jake 15 washers up 3x a week and puts the bin out


----------



## morri

I always had split housework with my siblings (20 older) and so mondays would be me doing the kitchen wednesday , friday , and my sibs would do it on the other days.


----------



## karmah

my spoiled and ungrateful teen has to do dishes every few days, there are two of us it mostly consists of cups and cereal bowls. with my new son i am too tired to cook and order out often. he has to take out the garbage a couple of times a week. he is 17 and responsible for his own laundry and evil cat. 

i love my teenager but don't like him right now. we are clashing and yah. i am tired all the time due to a 7 week old and infection from the c-section. blehhhh. plus the baby is going through this "i need to be held every minute of the day or i will scream like i am neglected and starved"phase. :(


----------



## happygal

my son is 9, each day he has to make his own bed (although i have to go up and do it properly after him) he has to make sure all his own washing is in the wash basket, he tidies his own room each night before bed and once a week he does it properly ie hoovers and dusts and he clears the table each day after tea. he also helps out with bits as and when i ask him to. 

it might sound alot but imo he needs to learn to do things for himself, it wouldnt be fair for me to let him get away with doing nothing for himself untill he's older and then all of a sudden change and start making him do stuff. 

eta...he also put away his laundry and on school days i get his breakfast for him and i always cook his tea but during the holidays or at weekends he gets his own breakfast and makes a sandwhich or something for his lunch himself :thumbup:


----------



## Wind

My 13 year old son walks the dog, takes care of his cat and birds, keeps his room clean, takes out the trash, cleans my van, puts away his laundry and does anything else I ask for help with. He's the best!!:flower:


----------



## justlove

omg better not let my 14yr old daughter see this thread she be givin me the child slave speech, up until I was pregnant with my son I used to do everything for my daughter she would drop her shirts on floor and as if by magic they would re-appear washed ironed and hanging in her wardrobe, Only thing I didnt do was wipe her backside and do her school pack lunch.

For about year now she does:-
1) 98% of the washing up & putting away (we dont have a dishwasher)
2) All of her bedroom is her castle upto her to look after it, she pretty good since done it all up for her
3) Irons her own clothes if she wants them doing 
4) Cooks fair few dinners for me and her (she likes cooking)
5) Will put clothes washing in machine & tumble dryer if asked 
6) Hoovers the upstairs & stairs only if I quick enough to ask when she hoovering her bedroom
7) Does her own school packlunch admit she been doing this since she was 7
8) Helps out with her brother ie change his clothes, wet nappy & feeds him but that only when she wants to do it
9) Online shopping I used to let her do but given the crap that she ordered this week think I be back doing that again

OMG sounds like I sit on my bum all day now! Had a very rough pregnancy was in & out of hospital so thats why she had to start doing chores as its just me, daughter and baby


----------



## seoj

Our 13yr old (almost 14) does her own laundry, cleans her room and bathroom... she puts dishes away (when needed) and feeds the cat and cleans the cat box (her and her Dad split this chore)-- otherwise she just need to clean up after herself and not leave stuff laying around. Which is getting better... lol... but for sure a HUGE struggle. 

She is a busy kid- with school and track practice after and homework... so we don't want to give her TOO much... but she needs to be an active member of our household. There are times I'll ask her to do more... or the occasional time I'll help her do something (if she's had a super busy day)... or times I tell her to just do it tomorrow. It's finding that balance :)

What tickles me is when she see's I've had a busy week and she has time so she cleans up way more than usual! She get's SO excited when I walk through the door so she can show me what's she's done. It's very sweet... doesn't happen that often, lol, but when it does it's a fabulous feeling!!!!!


----------



## hopeandpray

My younger brother and sister clean up the kitchen after every meal - washing, drying, cleaning countertops etc. My brother is in charge of taking out the bins and feeding the dog. My sister doesn't have a specific job but tends to do more out of her own initiative like she'll hoover if sees it needs to be done


----------



## Ribbleroo

We expect the kids to do at least a couple of chores each day, even if they only take 5 minutes. I know it this sounds a bit draconian but we have found a chore rota up on the fridge works well, otherwise you end up feeling the responsibility to keep reminding them to do the chores.


----------

